# you CAN change your childs name without fathers consent...



## xxsteffyxx

I just wanted to share with you what I have learned over the last 2 weeks.

My ex was found 'not guilty' for assault, and it's frightened me. What if he does it again, there I sought some information on name changes. Both me and my son share my ex's surname. I changed mine via deed poll, We were NEVER MARRIED.

https:\\www.deedpoll.co.uk

I went on this website to change my surname and looked into changing my sons and discovered that if you have a VALID reason for not consenting the father for permission, you do not need to do this. This means if your ex is violent and you are worried he'll find you or your child should you ask for consent, or if the father is absent. All I needed to provide was the telephone number for social services in my local area, my CSA reference to show lack of matinence payment and the telephone and reference of a domentic violence team I am with.

I'm not saying changing your childs name is the best option, but for those people who have wanted to do it and didn't realise they could, I wanted to share my infortmation with you. It cost me £83 for a name change for both me and Harvey but it was money well spent. But we now share my birth surname and have no association with my violent ex.

It's quite a nice feeling.


----------



## fairydust87

I thought you could you change it anyway didnt think you had to give a reason. Thats a relief for a lot of women out there x


----------



## KayBea

thats the exact reason LO had my surname from day 1!
im glad you got them changed though :)

ive been through DV but ex was found guilty for assault by beating
:hugs:
xx


----------



## Ceejay123

My mum did this when I was little, I was born with my dads name. She had to wait 6 months after he left in order to be called my main carer as he was on my birth certificate. It took its time, but my name got changed and I'm so thankful. X


----------



## Danie1stbaby

I am in North Carolina,and wondering if I could do the same? Would the child support still be in order once it's changed? I need advice badly

Congrats to you for being able to escape that loser :)


----------



## MilitaryMummy

I was married at the time of my daughters birth. Still am :(.
I have changed my name back to my maiden name through deed poll and was told i couldnt change my daughters without his consent?
I would really like to change hers as i know it wont be long till he's out of her life for good.
He only see's her once a week (when he can be bothered) for like 6 hours and doesnt pay anything for her.

What can i do? xxx


----------



## LadyRoy

You can change the name by deed poll but it only has legal standing if all people with parental rights have agreed or the court has authorised it otherwise it is NOT a legal name change.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

LadyRoy said:


> You can change the name by deed poll but it only has legal standing if all people with parental rights have agreed or the court has authorised it otherwise it is NOT a legal name change.

Very true, but a deed poll is a legal document and it can be used. The deed poll company warned methat they are able to change the name, that wasn't an issue. The issue was that all of the parties who had my son as his name on his birth certificate they may not agree to the name change without the fathers consnt... but unfortunetly, such is the modern world and when changing all my son documents no one ha an issue with the fathers consent once i showed them the deed poll. So that was tax credits, child benefit, CSA, doctors, nursery, health visitors, NHS database and passport.


----------



## summer rain

Thank you this will be very helpful to a friend of mine who was wondering about this xx


----------



## MilitaryMummy

So can i change her name?? xxx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

MilitaryMummy said:


> So can i change her name?? xxx

yes


----------



## MilitaryMummy

But how if he's still in her life and will it be officially if he doesnt sign it etc??? xx


----------

